# Freshly finished 282 C/NW Pacific



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

My son spotted this at a mall and sent me photos. It was rough but it had the more difficult to find coal pusher tender so for $15 I took the plunge. When I got it things were worse than the photos indicated. Lots of corrosion, front truck and linkage missing, side rods corroded, internal smokestack missing, bell corroded, were just a few issues with the loco. The tender was missing the jewels, the chrome bearing boxes were actually rusted through and you can see what the reversing unit looked like. The drivers on the loco were really bad so I did the best I could with them. Here's some before and after pics.














































I forgot to take an "after" photo of the tender chassis. Believe it or not that reversing unit cleaned up with alcohol and Q-tips. A repro set of fingers and it works like new. That shocked me after what it looked like when I first opened it up.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just another example of the "bullet-proof" nature of these fine toys from the 50's. As far as jewels, I never saw these Pacifics with them. I have only seen PRR Pacifics with them. However, you are welcome to decorate any way you see fit. After all it is your engine.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

The jewels are on the coal pusher tender.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice job. Amazing cleanup.

So what exactly makes this a "coal pushing" tender?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

rkenney said:


> So what exactly makes this a "coal pushing" tender?


Note the cylinder @ the rear of the bunker: coal pusher.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Very Very Nice; Great Job. BTW all that "white" substance that forms on metal parts on the engine can be taken off easy with applied heat from a hair dryer. It will "melt" right off. Got this tip from John Heck at a seminair at "S" fest. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks like it sat in water at one time.
Or in a very humid environment.

Nice job on the cleanup.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you haven't already, hit the boiler and tender shells with some Pledge. It will make that bakelite shine!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I got that Pledge tip from Flyernut - I use a miniscule amount and a clean rag to shine it up, also a soft small makeup brush to be sure it goes into the nooks and crannies. Really brings out the lustre and protects it.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

llskis said:


> Very Very Nice; Great Job. BTW all that "white" substance that forms on metal parts on the engine can be taken off easy with applied heat from a hair dryer. It will "melt" right off. Got this tip from John Heck at a seminair at "S" fest. Larry


I've used that tip often on the plastic parts. The white stuff on the metal was corrosion and most of it cleaned off with a wire brush and emery cloth. The wheels, however, are fairly well pitted in spots so I did the best I could. I didn't want to invest in new drivers. As mentioned above it appears it sat in water for a period of time. There was a 350 Royal Blue with it at the mall that appeared to be even rougher, although more complete, but I had already restored one last year so I passed on that one. 

Larry


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice clean-up on that 282. I have a 282 also. I got it in 1955 when my uncle got tired
of it. He beat it up some but it still runs. No coal pusher.

[/URL

All parts are there except the grease pan on bottom. I think I lost that.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice compliments. One of these days I'll post the 350 Royal Blue I did for Christmas 2013. The loco wasn't as bad but the tender was a mess.

Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You'll have to post that 282 with it's original load Larry!!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

You bet and she'll be running around the tree next Christmas as well!

Larry


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks to flyernut she's now a complete 4904T freight set as sold in 1952 and all ready to run circles around the Christmas tree next December.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Lookin' god!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice -- you have a great talent there....


----------

